
Square Incident Summary: 2017–03–16 - cypherpunks01
https://medium.com/square-corner-blog/incident-summary-2017-03-16-2f65be39297
======
cypherpunks01
This is in response to the Square outage previously discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13887400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13887400)

